# New gate



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Today we're having a new drive thru gate installed on one side of the house where the walk thru gate is located. We currently have a 4'w x 6'h white vinyl gate. The new gate will be 8' wide and I'll finally be able to drive my truck in the back yard providing direct access to the coops. 
This means no more long distance hauling sand across the yard into the pens like I did last year after the heavy rains, also lumber etc...
The new gate including installation wasnt cheap, but it will be a back saver from the get go.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep that will come in handy when you need to shovel all that sand again!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

YAY! Congratulations, I'm the 'gate maker' around here. Anything up to 4' wide is made by hand, otherwise I'm going to TSC!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, I didn't realize you had to tote all the sand by hand to the coops. You're going to be in like Flint when it comes time to unload. Just stand in the back and shovel away.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

jn4 said:


> Yep that will come in handy when you need to shovel all that sand again!


I bought a truck unloader from Northern Tool heheheh. It was easy to put together and get it rigged up on the tailgate. I had the wife hop up in the bed of the truck and sit just behind the cab. Then I cranked her out all the way to the end of the tailgate. It worked great!
All I have to do is wheelbarrow the sand where I want it in the chicken pens.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200336228_200336228


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wondered if those really worked. Evidently since you're so pleased with yours it does. I might have to look around here to see if there's something I can use it on. Maybe all the dead fall from these Live Oak trees? (I thought that might a good enough excuse)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes I am the gait person here. Well actually the door person. I have alot of horse gates and 2are used as pen doors.

Have fun with the door. I know alot in my future will be work ill have to pay for.


----------

